# 1745 tubes...260fps!



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought I should share some startling findings from some recent chrony tests down under.

Previous tests on 4 strand 2040 tubes left me underwhelmed. I decided to give them one last chance and ordered some black 1745 tubes.
What a difference!!

Shooting butterfly, SINGLE strand, 10inch tube length, 60 inch draw (to the max), 3/8 steel, minimalist kangaroo pouch, using a Bill Hays polymer ranger OTT:
@13C 10 shots averaging 249fps
@28C 10 shots averaging 261fps,max of 268.8fps! I was also getting around 220fps with 44cal sinker balls.

Fantastic speeds at a very easy draw hence excellent accuracy. What's more the band life is brilliant,the bands are holding up well after about 300 shots.

Vastly more pleasurable to shoot than the 4 or 6 strand. It just shows the importance of matching ammo to bands and the power gained from stretching rubber to the limit,something tough to do with heavy bandsets.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Good work.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice speed from a tube set up Td.. i have always thought that they have the initial power to pull a heavy load, but correctly matched to ammo and as you say using all the rubbers potential can get some decent ammo on the move... cheers mate ,ben


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. A 60 inch draw length is certainly the main factor in achieving this sort of performance.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been tinkering today with the single 1745 set up.
Trimming the bands to 9 1/2 inches gives an extra 10 fps. It's low 20's today and I'm getting in the 260-275 range! .
I'm really impressed...so easy to draw and hold on a target plus longevity seems excellent so far with about a 100 shots.
I'd really love to try the next size up which I believe is the 2047 tube. I'd like to determine what the sweet spot is for single tubes is without having to draw too hard and hence lose accuracy and put too much strain on the rotator cuff. I might be able to get another 10fps and still shoot comfortably.
2047 seems hard to track down, I wonder if anyone knows where to locate it?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Dunno mate, would be interesting to see some different ammo hit some corigate iron though hint hint.... as you know I don't have a chrony YET, but I'm sure I was getting over 350fps with 5/16 too get a clean pass through.... cheers again bro


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

I reckon you're correct re 350fps+ BEB. You're set ups look very slick,would love to see what they're putting out...F1 chrony hint,hint! 
I can assure you I'll do some corrugated tests this summer,can't wait till it's 40C.Have alot of work to do on my accuracy till then.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

nice speeds for tubes


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i feel that 1745 2 strands aside,dosent fully come into its own untill its chucked out 12mm steel or 11mm lead,the results would surprise a lot of people out there


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

The takeaway for me on all the speed tests I've seen and done is that the lightest, thinnest bands with the least mass possible to shoot a given weight pellet, pulled to max. delivers the best speed. Greater taper ratios generally seem to provide greater speed. There comes a point when increasing the thickness/wideness of bands, adding multiple bands, or more mass in general in the band stops providing additional speed. Beyond that point, more mass in the band provides power needed to shoot heavier ammo, but doesn't improve the max speed.

The one thing I still haven't seen definitive proof about is band length. I suspect that the same concept about band mass applies to length: there comes a point when greater band length slows down the projectile. I should try pulling a five foot chain of Alliance bands, and see if there's any obvious speed increase or decrease. I need a chrony


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very fast for single tubes! I have always like the 1745.


----------

